# Can't find artist



## Wanderwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Heya.  I'm trying to find the artist who created the FA Submission License, and gave a link to the barcode art site; this dopey wolf bookmarked the barcode site, but furgot to bookmark the artist!

Anyone know where I should be looking?

Yours truly,

The artist-seeking,

Wanderer


----------

